# Two still born babies but still pulling fur several hours after birth



## Lionhead lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi 
I just started breeding lionhead rabbits and I've had several sucsessfull litters from my first doe. My younger doe gave birth today to two still born babies ( this doesn't suprize me she is small and it's her first litter) they were fully developed and normal sized though they might have been a little long. Any way she had them around noon so I removed them from her box. She seemed to have finished labor and had a snack and some water. Around 1 I removed her nest box. And around 5 she started to pull more fur and was building a nest on the wire. Could she still have a baby inside her or is it instict kicking in? Any clues, I would love some help 
Thanks!


----------



## Lionhead lover (Sep 12, 2013)

Update: I just checked her and she is bleeding alittle. I gave her her box back around 10pm and there's a spot of blood in there alittle on her skirt and alittle on the wire


----------



## nawma (Sep 12, 2013)

I think she may not be done .  Im sure some of the more experienced breeders will respond soon, but from what I have learned here on the forum I think she could still be in labor.


----------



## Lionhead lover (Sep 12, 2013)

I checked her this morning and she's rearranged her nest an moved her wire nest into the box one no more blood this morning but no baby or contractions either...


----------



## nawma (Sep 12, 2013)

If she were mi e I would leave nest with her for another day or two just in case. It will not hurt anything and I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------

